
Facebook Isn’t Telling the Whole Story About Partnering with Data Brokers - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/04/facebook-isnt-telling-whole-story-about-its-decision-stop-partnering-data-brokers
======
mtgx
They did this with the new privacy dashboard, too. They made it sound as if
they built it in response to the Cambridge Analytica scandal, when they had
already announced in January that they will release that privacy dashboard to
comply with the GDPR. Plus, they've been working on it for a year.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-privacy-
eu/faceb...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-privacy-eu/facebook-
makes-privacy-push-ahead-of-strict-eu-law-idUSKBN1FI0DO)

[https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/03/privacy-
shortcuts/](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/03/privacy-shortcuts/)

